# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Ν. Καζαντζάκης [Metropolis, Ming Fai Princess, N.Kazantzakis, Shiretoku Maru]

## jumpman

Ας θυμηθούμε και ένα από τα πιο όμορφα πλοία της Minoan.Ένα πλοίο που υπηρέτησε τη γραμμή Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο και που αντικαταστάθηκε από το πρώτο παλάτι της Minoan, το Knossos Palace.Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία είναι από το shipspotting.
205507.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΟΤΕ Η ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ.ΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ,ΕΙΧΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ.ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΑΡΧΟΝΤΟΒΑΠΟΡΟ

----------


## Apostolos

Ακόμα μία άποψη απο εμένα... Είχα ταξιδέψει με το πλοίο Πειραιας Ηράκλειο και τούμπαλιν εκπαιδευτικό με το Ναυτικό Λύκειο και ήταν το 2ο πλοίο όπου έκανα τιμόνι  :Smile:  Προσωπικά εσωτερικά δέν μου άρεσε γιατί ήταν πολύ χαμηλοταβανο με άσχημη ψευδοροφή και παστωμένες ατελείωτες καμπίνες. ¶σε που το πήγαιναν βία 17 κόμβους...
Η φώτο είναι απο το Θεόφιλος στης 18/04/1997
Picture 285.jpg

----------


## dimitris!

Αληθεία γνωρίζει κανείς που βρισκεται τωρα αυτό το πλοίο ??

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από ότι διαβάζω στο *FAKTA* όταν πουλήθηκε από τις Μινωικές μετονομάστηκε σε ''MING FAI PRINCESS'',
και κατόπιν τον Φεβρουάριο του 2007 σε ''METROPOLIS'', και ταξιδεύει ακόμα κάπου στην ¶πω Ανατολή.

*ΕΔΩ* μπορείς να δεις και φώτο του ως ''MING FAI PRINCESS''.

----------


## jumpman

Se kalh katastash vlepw oti vrisketai to ploio

----------


## scoufgian

ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΚΡΑΤΙΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ.ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΙΑΠΩΝΕΣ

----------


## noulos

> ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΚΡΑΤΙΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ.ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΙΑΠΩΝΕΣ


Νομίζω κινέζοι ήταν.

----------


## scoufgian

οτι και να τανε το αποτελεσμα αξιζει.............

----------


## androu

και εγώ είχα ταξιδέψει πολλές φορές για ΑΘήνα και ανάποδα.. ή συνήθως τύχαινε να γυρνάω με το King Minos.. και εκείνο ωραίο για την εποχή του πλοίο!!

----------


## nautikos

Και εδω μια καλη φωτο του πλοιου με το νεο ονομα *Metropolis* στο Hong Kong.

----------


## xara

Αυτό το πλεούμενο στα πλευρά του, λάντζα απο-επιβίβασης είναι;

----------


## nautikos

> Αυτό το πλεούμενο στα πλευρά του, λάντζα απο-επιβίβασης είναι;


Οχι δεν ειναι λαντζα αλλα μαουνα-σκαλα επιβιβασης. Επειδη το πλοιο ειναι μονιμως φουνταρισμενο στη θεση που φαινεται, ο κοσμος φτανει στο πλοιο με αλλα πλοιαρια το οποια πλευριζουν στη μαουνα αυτη.

----------


## JASON12345

Πάντως ακόμα στα κόκκινα είναι.

----------


## scoufgian

Ο ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΥ ΤΟ 1996
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1622

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Και Καζαντζακης εισητιριο του 1997 .......

----------


## scoufgian

εισιτηριο του καζαντζακη ενα χρονο νωριτερα το 1996

----------


## a.molos

Μαζί με το Ρόδος κατά την μετασκευή του στο Πέραμα.

----------


## scoufgian

> Μαζί με το Ρόδος κατά την μετασκευή του στο Πέραμα.


εισαι απιστευτος........

----------


## μιχαλης79

Αυτη η φωτο ειναι πραγματικα ιστορια σκετη... 
Συγχαρητηρια!!!
Διπλα στο Ροδος ειναι και το Αρκαδι!

----------


## Ellinis

Και μεταξύ Ρόδος και Καζαντζάκη είναι το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ΙΙ.

----------


## kingminos

apo to faktaomfartyg

----------


## kingminos

Όποιος έχει ταξιδέψει με το ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΗΣ και το KING MINOS και έχει βγάλει φωτογραφίες από μέσα θα ήθελα να της δω 

επίσεις ψάχνω εσωτερικές φωτογραφίες και απο τα ΑΠΤΕΡΑ ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ ΑΡΚΑΔΙ   ΣΟΥΠΕΡ ΝΑΙΑΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ ΠΑΤΜΟΣ

----------


## kingminos

> Ακόμα μία άποψη απο εμένα... Είχα ταξιδέψει με το πλοίο Πειραιας Ηράκλειο και τούμπαλιν εκπαιδευτικό με το Ναυτικό Λύκειο και ήταν το 2ο πλοίο όπου έκανα τιμόνι  Προσωπικά εσωτερικά δέν μου άρεσε γιατί ήταν πολύ χαμηλοταβανο με άσχημη ψευδοροφή και παστωμένες ατελείωτες καμπίνες. ¶σε που το πήγαιναν βία 17 κόμβους...
> Η φώτο είναι απο το Θεόφιλος στης 18/04/1997
> Picture 285.jpg


Για να καταλάβω εννοείς ότι το Καζαντζάκης ξεκίνησε πρώτο από τον Θεόφιλο

----------


## Apostolos

Ναί φυσικά! Λές να ξεκινούσαμε ταυτόχρονα?

----------


## dimitris

το πλοιο παιδια λειτουργει σαν πλωτο καζινο κτλ γι αυτο και η σκαλα διπλα

----------


## parianos

απο το αρχειο μου....

N.KAZANTZAKIS.jpg

----------


## APTERAKIAS

Έχει κανένας φωτογραφία από την reception?

----------


## heraklion

Από το 1991 μέχρι και το 2000 ταξίδευα κάθε χρόνο με αυτό το πλοίο.
¶λλωτε από Πειραιά για Ηράκλειο και άλλωτε απόΗράκλειο προς Πειραιά.
Μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση η πρύμνη όπωσ την κοίταγες από πίσω.Κανένα άλλο πλοίο για μένα δεν είχε τέτοια πρύμνη. Ούτε καν το king minos.Επίσης θυμάμαι και τις μοκέτες στην reception. Κόκκινες με μαύρες τρίλιζες.Θα ήθελα να δω φώτο αν έχει κάποιος.
Είναι αλήθεια ότι η υπερκατασκευή πίσω από την γέφυρα που δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκε ποτέ τώρα είναι καζίνο για πριβέ μέλη?

----------


## papagiannis

ζουμε μεγαλες στιγμες

----------


## kastro

> ζουμε μεγαλες στιγμες


Τι σημαίνει αυτό;

----------


## marioskef

Ε, μα τώρα δεν καταλαβαίνεις...
Αφού ζούμε μεγάλες στιγμές :Razz:

----------


## vinman

> Από το 1991 μέχρι και το 2000 ταξίδευα κάθε χρόνο με αυτό το πλοίο.
> ¶λλωτε από Πειραιά για Ηράκλειο και άλλωτε απόΗράκλειο προς Πειραιά.
> Μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση η πρύμνη όπωσ την κοίταγες από πίσω.Κανένα άλλο πλοίο για μένα δεν είχε τέτοια πρύμνη. Ούτε καν το king minos.Επίσης θυμάμαι και τις μοκέτες στην reception. Κόκκινες με μαύρες τρίλιζες.Θα ήθελα να δω φώτο αν έχει κάποιος.
> Είναι αλήθεια ότι η υπερκατασκευή πίσω από την γέφυρα που δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκε ποτέ τώρα είναι καζίνο για πριβέ μέλη?


...Η υπερκατασκευή που ειναι πίσω και πάνω απο τη γέφυρα 
χρησιμοποιήθηκε την πρώτη του χρονιά(1990)με πλαστικές καρέκλες
αλλά μετά για άγνωστο λόγο σου απαγόρευαν να ανέβεις εκεί.
Θυμάμαι ότι είχαν βάλει σκοινιά στα σκαλοπάτια απο πάνω μέχρι κάτω
για να μη μπορεί κάποιος να ανέβει.....
Για τα παιδιά που ζητησαν φώτο απο το εσωτερικό θα ψάξω στα άλμπουμ που έχω να ποστάρω κάποιες...Σίγουρα έχω τραβήξει αρκετές!

----------


## mandiam

Ας απολαυσουμε αυτο το μοναδικο βαπορι στα ξενα που βρισκεται αυτη τη στιγμη...πραγματικα δε προκειται να ξαναδουμε τετοια βαπορια παιδια...(η φωτο ειναι απο το shipspoting)

----------


## Queen Victoria

Πωπω με συγκινήσατε...!!! Είχα ταξιδέψει άπειρες φορές με αυτό το καράβι όπως και με το King Minos τη διαδρομή Πειραιάς - Ηράκλειο!!! Κρίμα που ήμουν μικρή τότε και δεν έχω photos...  :Sad: 
Καλοτάξιδο να είναι όπου και αν είναι..  :Razz: 
Καλή συνέχεια!!!
 :Smile:

----------


## kastro

> ...Η υπερκατασκευή που ειναι πίσω και πάνω απο τη γέφυρα 
> χρησιμοποιήθηκε την πρώτη του χρονιά(1990)με πλαστικές καρέκλες
> αλλά μετά για άγνωστο λόγο σου απαγόρευαν να ανέβεις εκεί.
> Θυμάμαι ότι είχαν βάλει σκοινιά στα σκαλοπάτια απο πάνω μέχρι κάτω
> για να μη μπορεί κάποιος να ανέβει.....
> Για τα παιδιά που ζητησαν φώτο απο το εσωτερικό θα ψάξω στα άλμπουμ που έχω να ποστάρω κάποιες...Σίγουρα έχω τραβήξει αρκετές!


Ο πιό πιθανός λόγος που δεν άφηναν την είσοδο στην υπερκατασκευή πίσω από την γέφυρα είναι επειδή το ραντάρ εκπέμπει ραδιενέργεια.

----------


## vinman

> ......Επίσης θυμάμαι και τις μοκέτες στην reception. Κόκκινες με μαύρες τρίλιζες.Θα ήθελα να δω φώτο αν έχει κάποιος...........


*Καμπίνα Λούξ....*

*Καμπίνα Τουριστικής εξωτερική...*

----------


## vinman

*Απο πάνω προς τα κάτω...*
*Self service..εστιατόριο..σαλονάκι Γ΄θέσης...*

----------


## marsant

Φιλε vinman σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ για το υπεροχο υλικο που μοιραζεσαι μαζι μας.

----------


## vinman

*Σαλόνι Τουριστικής θέσης...*

*Σαλόνι Λούξ - Α' - Β' θέσης...*

----------


## vinman

*Στο Ηράκλειο.........μόνος του...*

*...και παρέα με το Μιnoan Prince...*

----------


## vinman

*Στον Πειραιά παρεούλα με το Νησος Χίος,το Μήλος εξπρές και το Ελλάς εξπρές.........*

----------


## mastrovasilis

και μία φωτό σαν Shiretoku Maru στα νιάτα του.
shiretoku_maru_1972_1.jpg

πηγή . facta

----------


## heraklion

Ευχαριστώ πολύ VINMAN έχεις ακριβώς το υλικό που ήθελα.

----------


## kastro

Ο φίλος έγραψε.

----------


## vinman

Θυμήθηκα ένα ταξίδι προς Ηράκλειο τον Ιούλιο του 1996....
Βραδυνό δρομολόγιο με αναχωρηση στις 8....
Λόγω απαγορευτικού που ίσχυε απο το πρωί,όλα τα πλοία ήταν δεμένα στο λιμάνι...
Στις 10 δίνεται άρση απαγορευτικού και ένα ένα τα πλοία αναχωρούν για τους προορισμούς τους...
Εμείς φύγαμε στις 11 παρά δέκα....
Γύρω στις 12 αποφάσισα ως νιάτο τότε να πάω στην ντίσκο που άνοιγε εκείνη την ώρα...
Ανεβαινω πάνω...δεν ακούω μουσική...
Παραξενευτηκα..ρωτάω το παιδι στο μπάρ γιατί δεν έχουμε πρόγραμμα,και μου απάντησε πως η ντίσκο δεν θα λειτουργήσει απόψε μιας και με το πλοίο ταξίδευαν ένας λυράρης και ένας λαουτιέρης και έχει στηθεί τρελό γλέντι στο πρυμνιο κατάστρωμα,στον χώρο του μπάρ...
Πραγματικά βγαίνω στο κατάστρωμα και βλέπω ένα γλέντι τρικούβερτο...
Θα ήταν υπερβολή αν έλεγα ότι ήταν εκεί πάνω απο 500 άτομα....
Κάποιος είχε ανοίξει και μία νταμιτζανα με ρακί και κέρναγε τον κόσμο...
Ήταν ενα απο τα πιο όμορφα μου βράδια πάνω σε πλοίο..ένα ταξίδι που δεν ήθελα να τελειωσει με τιποτα...

----------


## meco

Θυμάμαι τον Ιούλιο του 1990 (15 χρονών) που έκανα τιμόνι στο πλοίο για ένα περίπου 15λεπτο με την καθοδήγηση, φυσικά, του ναύτη και του αξιωματικού υπηρεσίας.

Θυμάμαι ένα ταξίδι τον Ιούλιο του 1993 όπου στο disco είχε γίνει χαμός. Δεν έχω ξαναδεί disco σε πλοίο τόσο γεμάτη με κόσμο να χορεύει. Οι περισσότεροι ήταν τουρίστες φυσικά αλλά αυτό δεν αλλάζει κάτι. Ακόμα έχω στο μυαλό μου χαραγμένα μερικά από τα πρόσωπα εκείνης της βραδιάς.

Θυμάμαι σαν φοιτητής (1995-1998 ) ξημερώματα λίγο πριν φτάσουμε στο Ηράκλειο, ανέβηκα τη σκάλα που ήταν κλεισμένη με σκοινιά και οδηγούσε πάνω από τη Γέφυρα και εκεί να χαζεύω τη Κρήτη στο βάθος.
Και πόσα ακόμα. Μέχρι αύριο θα μπορούσαν να γράφω...:cry:

Με το Καζαντζάκης και το King Minos έχω ταξιδέψει πάνω από 40 ταξίδια στο σύνολο και έχω άπειρες αναμνήσεις. Πραγματικά στενοχωριέμαι που δεν είναι πια κοντά μας, όπως άλλωστε και τα παλιά Κνωσός, Φαιστός και Αριάδνη με τα οποία δεν είχα την τύχη να κάνω τόσα πολλά ταξίδια.

----------


## giannisk88

Παιδιά πραγματικα μας έχετε μαγέψει!!!Οταν ήταν τα δύο αυτά πλοία εδώ εγώ ήμουν πολύ μικρός.Αυτο που μου έχει μείνει στο μυαλό είναι οτι σα παιδάκι τότε ήταν η χαρά μου να πηγαίνω με τους δικούς μου βόλτα στο λιμάνι και να βλέπουμε την αναχώρηση του. Πραγματικά όπως είπε και ο φίλος Heraklion σε προηγούμενο ποστ θαυμάζω το μοναδικό σχήμα της πρύμνης του!!!Ειναι τέλειο!!Να ρωτήσω κάτι? πόση ώρα έκανε Ηράκλειο Περαιά και το αναποδο?? εφευγε στις 8 αν δε κάνω λάθος απο Ηράκλειο.

----------


## meco

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι? πόση ώρα έκανε Ηράκλειο Περαιά και το ανάποδο?? έφευγε στις 8 αν δε κάνω λάθος από Ηράκλειο.


Έφευγε στις 19:15. Όταν ερχόταν από ημερήσιο αναχωρούσε στις 20:00.
Μέγιστη υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα είχε 19 κόμβους. Το ταξίδι διαρκούσε περίπου 11 ώρες με ταχύτητα γύρω στους 16 κόμβους.

----------


## giannisk88

Αααα μάλιστα!!Εκανε κάτι σα μίνι κρουαζιέρα δηλαδή.Παντως ουσιαστικά απο τα παλάτια έχει 2 ώρες διαφορά με τα βραδυνά τους.(Για τα ημερήσια δε το συζητάμε...................)

----------


## vinman

Πάντως υπάρχει πρόοδος στα βραδυνά δρομολόγια... :Wink: 
Τα Αριάδνη-Κνωσσός-Φαιστός έφευγαν 18.30 και έφταναν την άλλη μέρα στις 06.30...
Το Μίνως παλιότερα το έκανε και 13 ώρες!!!!
Με την έλευση Καζαντζάκη και Κινγκ Μίνως έφευγαν 19.15 και έφταναν πάλι στις 06.30...
Αργότερα η αναχώρηση μετατέθηκε στις 20.00 και η άφιξη παρέμεινε 06.30...
Τα παλάς στην αρχή τους έφευγαν 22.00 και 05.00 είχαν δέσει κιόλας....
Φέτος φεύγουν 21.00 και χοντρικά στις 06.00 φτάνουν.... :Wink:

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Το Καζαντζάκης ήταν το αγαπημένο μου τότε απο όλα τα Κρητικά, ίσως και το ΚΙΝΓΚ ΜΙΝΩΣ, αλλά κυρίως το Ν. ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΗΣ.

Καλά ήταν και τα ΚΑΝΤΙΑ, ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ, ΑΠΤΕΡΑ, ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ κ.ο.κ. αλλά σαν το Καζαντζάκης κανένα. Μεγάλο, επιβλητικό, ευρύχωρο, πεντακάθαρο, καλοτάξειδο, μαϊτζέβελο, γρήγορο, σύγχρονο (ειδικά για εκείνη την εποχή!) με την συνέπεια και το service της ΜΙΝΟΑΝ.

Πλοίο που άφησε εποχή και έθεσε νέα στάνταρτ στην γραμμή. Έχουν δίκιο όσοι λένε πως το πλοίο αυτό άνετα θα χωρούσε στην σημερινή ακτοπλοϊα μας. Κρίμα που αυτό και το ΜΙΝΩΣ μας άφησαν...

----------


## kastro

> Το Καζαντζάκης ήταν το αγαπημένο μου τότε απο όλα τα Κρητικά, ίσως και το ΚΙΝΓΚ ΜΙΝΩΣ, αλλά κυρίως το Ν. ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΗΣ.
> 
> Καλά ήταν και τα ΚΑΝΤΙΑ, ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ, ΑΠΤΕΡΑ, ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ κ.ο.κ. αλλά σαν το Καζαντζάκης κανένα. Μεγάλο, επιβλητικό, ευρύχωρο, πεντακάθαρο, καλοτάξειδο, μαϊτζέβελο, γρήγορο, σύγχρονο (ειδικά για εκείνη την εποχή!) με την συνέπεια και το service της ΜΙΝΟΑΝ.
> 
> Πλοίο που άφησε εποχή και έθεσε νέα στάνταρτ στην γραμμή. Έχουν δίκιο όσοι λένε πως το πλοίο αυτό άνετα θα χωρούσε στην σημερινή ακτοπλοϊα μας. Κρίμα που αυτό και το ΜΙΝΩΣ μας άφησαν...


Θα χωρούσε στην σημερινή ακτοπλοία αλλά όχι στην γραμμή Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο καλύτερα θα ήταν να αντικαταστήσει το Βιτσέντζος κορνάρος .

----------


## vinman

> Θα χωρούσε στην σημερινή ακτοπλοία αλλά όχι στην γραμμή Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο καλύτερα θα ήταν να αντικαταστήσει το Βιτσέντζος κορνάρος .


...και να πιάνει π.χ. στην Κάσσο;;ή στους Λειψούς;; :Confused: 
Πλάκα θα είχε...
Παραειναι μεγάλο νομίζω για τέτοια λιμάνια....

----------


## dimitris!

Εμένα και Χιο -Μυτιλήνη δε με χάλαγε.Ετσι και αλλιώς πιο μικρο απο το Λισσός είναι και πολλές καμπίνες έχει.

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Συμφωνώ με τον Δημήτρη! Θα προσέθετα ακόμα και την Ρόδο... χίλιες φορές καλύτερο απο τα πλοία του Αγούδημου. Ακόμη και το Ηράκλειο - Θεσσαλονίκη θα του πήγαινε μια χαρά. Γραμμές υπάρχουν... μυαλά :Confused:

----------


## vinman

Για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη ή και Ρόδο,ναί...
Θα του πήγαιναν αυτές οι γραμμές... :Wink: 
Η άγονη όμως στύλ Κορνάρος δεν είναι ούτε για το μεγεθός του,ούτε για τις χωρητικότητες του...

----------


## meco

> Συμφωνώ με τον Δημήτρη! Θα προσέθετα ακόμα και την Ρόδο... χίλιες φορές καλύτερο απο τα πλοία του Αγούδημου. Ακόμη και το Ηράκλειο - Θεσσαλονίκη θα του πήγαινε μια χαρά. Γραμμές υπάρχουν... μυαλά


Αργό είναι/ήταν για το Ηράκλειο-Θεσ/νίκη.
Ιδανικό όμως για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη ή Ρόδο-Κω. Ειδικά σε συνδυασμό με το αδελφάκι του, KING MINOS.

----------


## marsant

Καλα ολα αυτα που λετε αλλα μηπως ξεχασατε και την παραμετρο ταχυτητα?Εμεις σαν καραβολατρες φυσικα και θα μας αρεσε να το βλεπαμε ακομα αλλα ενας επιβατης που κοιταει το ρολοι στις μερες μας δεν νομιζω οτι το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο θα προσφερε τπτ παραπανω.Αλλωστε η ταχυτητα του με 16 αντε 18 το πολυ δεν θα εκανε την διαφορα πουθενα.

----------


## vinman

> Καλα ολα αυτα που λετε αλλα μηπως ξεχασατε και την παραμετρο ταχυτητα?Εμεις σαν καραβολατρες φυσικα και θα μας αρεσε να το βλεπαμε ακομα αλλα ενας επιβατης που κοιταει το ρολοι στις μερες μας δεν νομιζω οτι το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο θα προσφερε τπτ παραπανω.Αλλωστε η ταχυτητα του με 16 αντε 18 το πολυ δεν θα εκανε την διαφορα πουθενα.


Aυτό είναι εν μέρει σωστό που λές...
...αλλά  και τα αντίστοιχα του Αγούδημου δεν προσφέρουν ταχύτητα...
Θα ήταν λοιπόν μια απο τα ίδια όσον αφορά την ταχύτητα και μόνο αυτή...
Θα αναβαθμιζόταν όμως η γραμμή απο τις υπηρεσίες που μπορούσε να προσφέρει το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο...και ήταν αδιαμφισβήτητες...

----------


## heraklion

Μόνο στις γραμμές του εσωερικού? Δεν θα μπορούσε να πηγαίνει μέχρι και Μπάρι???

----------


## marsant

Σιγουρα θα ηταν ενα επιπεδο πιο πανω απο G.A FERRIES,αλλα οταν υπαρχει η Blue Star εκει δεν θα εκανε αισθητη την παρουσια του σε ενα επιβατη.Τωρα απο υπηρεσιες χλωμο το βρισκω να εκανε κατι καλυτερο ασ πουμε απο τον Διαγορα.Αλλωστε παιδια μιλαμε για πλοια 35ετιας.

----------


## vinman

> Σιγουρα θα ηταν ενα επιπεδο πιο πανω απο G.A FERRIES,αλλα οταν υπαρχει η Blue Star εκει δεν θα εκανε αισθητη την παρουσια του σε ενα επιβατη.Τωρα απο υπηρεσιες χλωμο το βρισκω να εκανε κατι καλυτερο ασ πουμε απο τον Διαγορα.Αλλωστε παιδια μιλαμε για πλοια 35ετιας.


Θα την έκανε την διαφορά...
Αρκεί να θυμηθείς την διαφορά που έκανε το Αριάδνη στην Παροναξία...
Ηταν κι αυτό 30έτιας πλοίο,αλλά πολυτελέστατο και αψεγάδιαστο εσωτερικά... :Wink: 
Οσον αφορά το επιπεδο υπηρεσιών οι Μινωικές πάντα ήταν ένα σκαλί πιο πάνω απο αποιαδήποτε άλλη εταιρεία σύμφωνα πάντα με τα προσωπικά μου βιώματα απο ταξίδια που έχω πραγματοποιήσει (και κάνω γύρω στα 10 κάθε χρόνο...)

----------


## marsant

Φιλε vinman ξεχνας ομως κατι πολυ σημαντικο.Το Αριαδνη οντως ειχε κανει θραυση τοτε στη Γραμμη(μαζι του και το Ροδανθη) αλλα απο τοτε δυστηχως αλλαξαν παρα πολλα.Ειχαν αντιπαλους τοτε καραβια ισαξια αλλα και χαμηλοτερου επιπεδου και ιδιας η ακομη και μεγαλυτερης ηλικιας, ενω τωρα που εφερε την επανασταση η Blue Star με τους χρονους που κανει θα ηταν η τελευταια επιλογη το Καζαντζακης.Τοτε σιγουρα ηταν απο τα καλυτερα βαπορια και εσωτερικα και εξωτερικα αλλα δυστηχως τα χρονια περνανε...

----------


## vinman

Ως ''Ming fai princess''στην Κίνα το 2003
(Κομμένες απο τον Εφοπλιστή-2003)


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13924

----------


## nikolasher

Ταξίδευα από Ηράκλειο με το Καζαντζάκης κάπου στον Ιούλιο του 1996 εγώ τότε 11 χρονών και ήμουν μαζί με τη μητέρα μου  στο σαλόνι της οικονομικής όπου ήταν και η ντίσκο του πλοίου. την επόμενη μέρα θα γίνονταν η κηδεία του Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου , μιας προσωπικότητας πολύ αγαπητής στην Κρήτη, εμείς γυρίζαμε από διακοπές στο χωριό και θυμάμαι ότι όσοι πήγαιναν για την κηδεία και επέστρεφαν άμεσος θα πλήρωναν μισό εισιτήριο (δε ξέρω αν ισχύει αλλά αυτό είχαμε ακούσει στο χωριό) . εμείς πληρώσαμε κανονικό παντός.
Θυμάμαι  ανακοίνωσαν ότι το πλοίο θα αφιχθεί στον Πειραιά στις 5 ! έκανε δηλαδή μια ώρα λιγότερο από ότι έκανε πάντα και ότι θα αναχωρούσε από Πειραιά στις 8 το βράδυ.
Το πλοίο ήταν γεμάτο κρητικούς που πήγαιναν για την κηδεία  και όταν κατά τις 12 πήγαν να ανοίξουν τη ντίσκο θυμάμαι έναν παππού να λέει ότι είναι ντροπή και ότι έχουμε πένθος και έτσι η ντίσκο δεν άνοιξε εκείνο το βράδυ.
Αυτή είναι μια από τις αναμνήσεις που έχω από το πλοίο αυτό μιας και ήμουν 6 χρόνων όταν πρωταξιδεψα με τον Καζαντζάκη  και οι αναμνήσεις είναι άπειρες.

----------


## kastro

> Εμένα και Χιο -Μυτιλήνη δε με χάλαγε.Ετσι και αλλιώς πιο μικρο απο το Λισσός είναι και πολλές καμπίνες έχει.


18 μέτρα μικρότερο από το Λισσός είναι,και 18 μεγαλύτερο από το Ιεράπετρα Λ.

----------


## vinman

¶λλη μία φωτογραφία του απο το Πέραμα τις πρώτες μέρες που είχε έρθει Ελλάδα!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16578



...και μία αναχώρηση του...



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16579



(κομμένες απο τεύχη του Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## heraklion

Από πρύμνη δεν υπήρχε???

----------


## vinman

> Από πρύμνη δεν υπήρχε???


Oρίστε και μία απο την πρύμη...
Η φωτογραφία αυτή κοσμούσε το εξώφυλλο του φυλλαδίου των Μινωικών του 1992...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20436

----------


## dimitris!

Πολύ επιβλητικό πάντως...

----------


## samurai

Τιμής ένεκεν στον αξέχαστο βάπορα που "έφτιαξε" κυριολεκτικά τις Μινωϊκές Γραμμές. Στη φώτο ως Shiretoko Maru στα τέλη του 70. :Smile: 
0 shiretoko maru 1.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Oρίστε και μία απο την πρύμη...
> Η φωτογραφία αυτή κοσμούσε το εξώφυλλο του φυλλαδίου των Μινωικών του 1992...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20436


το αγαπημενο μου πλοιο οταν κατεβαινα Ηρακλειο......να σαι καλα Μανωλη.......

----------


## heraklion

Βλέπω ότι πάντα είχε κόκκινα φουγάρα.

----------


## samurai

Χαρακτηριστικά χρώματα της εντυπωσιακής φορεσιάς που είχαν όλα τα βασιλοβάπορα της θρυλικής Nihon Enkai Ferry KK :Smile: . Μαζί του και τα Erimo Maru (King Minos) & Sapporo Maru (Ionian Sky).

----------


## rom

ΑΥΤΟ  ΤΟ  ΠΛΟΙΟ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ? ΚΑΙ ΕΑΝ  ΝΑΙ  ΠΟΥ  ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕΙ ΤΩΡΑ ?

----------


## samurai

Βρίσκεται στο Hong Kong και λειτουργεί ως πλωτό καζίνο υπό τη διαχείριση της *Metropolis Cruise Co. Ltd με έδρα Παναμά. Το όνομα αυτού σήμερα είναι METROPOLIS.*

----------


## a.molos

Καλοκαιρινή αναχώρηση απο Πειραιά.Φίσκα!

----------


## heraklion

Με το που ανέβαινες το πρώτο πράγμα που συναντούσες ήταν ένας προθάλαμος με δύο παράθυρα και μετά ένα σαλόνι?

----------


## vinman

> το αγαπημενο μου πλοιο οταν κατεβαινα Ηρακλειο......να σαι καλα Μανωλη.......


 
¶λλη μία για τον scoufgian απο το φυλλάδιο του 1994..

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21280

----------


## kastro

Θέλω να δω το σχεδιάγραμμα του πλοίου,Υπάρχει;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το Ν. Καζαντζακης τη μερα που εφυγε για τα ξενα το πασχα του 2001.

film (593).jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Το Ν. Καζαντζακης τη μερα που εφυγε για τα ξενα το πασχα του 2001.
> 
> film (593).jpg


να σαι καλα Ben.Eνα απο τα αγαπημενα μου πλοια,με το οποιο ειχα ταξιδεχει αρκετες φορες.......

----------


## eliasaslan

Έχουμε γράψει χωρητικότητα σε καμπίνες, αυτοκίνητα, επιβάτες??

----------


## samurai

Περίπου 1619 επιβάτες, 1070 κρεβάτια σε 250 καμπίνες και 468 Ι.Χ. :Very Happy:

----------


## Tsikalos

Ως φοιτητής είχα ταξιδέψει πολλές φορές και μετα 2 πλοία.
Εμένα προσωπικά, αν και ήταν παρόμοια πλοία μου άρεσε περισσότερο το kng Minos, παρά την αντίθετη γνώμη των περισσοτέρων συμφοιτητών μου εκείνη την εποχή. Το King minos είχε την νιτσκοτέκ χωριστά και όχι μαζί με το σαλόνι της οικονομικής θέσης. Είχαμε κάνει κάτι χορούς στην πολυήμερη το 97 άλλο πράμα. Στο κινγκ μίνως μου άρεσε ότι στο σαλόνι με την ντισκοτέκ σε άφηναν μετά από κάποια ώρα να μπεις ενώ στο Καζαντζάκης τα πράγματα ήταν πιο αυστηρά. Επίσης μου άρεσε στο Κινγκ Μίνως ότι το εστιατόριο ήταν πιο απομονωμένο και δεν πέρναγε ο καθένας που πήγαινε στο σαλόνι να σε βλέπει να τρως. 
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, διορθώστε με, το Κινγκ μίνως είχε κάτι λίγες καμπίνες στην πίσω πλευρά και χαμηλά χωρίς τουαλέτα, στενές, αλλά οι πιο οικονομικές όλων και με καθαρότατες κοινόχρηστες τουαλλέτες. Κάποιες φορές τις έπαιρνα γιατί ήταν οι φθηνότερες και οι πλησιέστερες στην πιο ξεκούραστη πίσω έξοδο. Νομίζω 3800δρχ, αντί 38-45 Ευρώ που έχει τώρα το φοιτητικό (3.4 φορές απάνω σε 10 χρόνια!!)
Πάντως και τα 2 φτάνανε αργότερα στην Αθήνα αν και φεύγανε πρώτα. Αυτή ήταν η αφορμή που το Ηράκλειο-Πειραία το έκανα,όχι σπάνια, με την ΑΝΕΚ αν είχε το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ αφού έφτανε πιο μπροστά και σε άφηνε κατ' ευθείαν στην μπουκαπόρτα να βγεις. Το αντίθετο συνήθως το κανα με Μινωϊκές
Όσο για τα γλέντια που άναφέρθηκε σε όλο το τόπικ, αυτές οι εποχές ήταν αξέχαστες,ρακές κτλ, Κρητικά από τον Dj και τέτοια. Τώρα απομονωνόμαστε σε ένα DVD με το λαπτοπ και τίποτα από τη μαγία. ΄
Έπαψα να χω κι εκπτώσεις και λυπάμαι αλλά τα πολυαγαπημένα μου πλοία τα ψιλοπροίδω για την άνεση των ολοκαίνουριων airbus όταν ξέρω πότε ακριβώς θα ταξιδέψω

----------


## heraklion

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, διορθώστε με, το Κινγκ μίνως είχε κάτι λίγες καμπίνες στην πίσω πλευρά και χαμηλά χωρίς τουαλέτα, στενές, αλλά οι πιο οικονομικές όλων και με καθαρότατες κοινόχρηστες τουαλλέτες.


 
Σωστά το είπες.Με το που ανέβαινες το KING MINOS είχε έναν προθάλαμο και μετά καμπίνες,εννό το N.KAZANTZAKIS είχε ένα σαλόνι σε αυτήν την θέση. :Cool:

----------


## papagiannis

τι μου θυμησατε βρε παιδια ηταν ενα απο τα πρωτα καραβια που ταξιδεψα τοτες πρωτο καραβι παντως θυμαμαι το ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ τη σαπιοκαραβο με τον παραμικρο αερα λες τωρα θα βουλιαξουμε πολλη κουνημα θυμαμαι ανακατευε τοτε πολλοι κοσμο επισης στα ημερισια νομιζω οτι ο βασιλιας και ο Νικος  εφευγαν απο 7.30 το πρωι και εφταναν κατα της 18.30 με  19.00 το απογευμα θυμαμαι τοτε που δουλευαι ο θειος μου σε αυτα με ειχε κανει πληρη ξεναγηση και ηταν φανταστικα.

----------


## stelios

Ένας παργματικός βαπόραρος..
Ο Ν.Καζαντζάκης σε ένα ημερήσιο δρομολόγιο του, την έβγαλα το καλοκαίρι του 1999, ένω εγώ κατέβαινα Ηράκλειο με το King Minos εκείνος ανέβαινε Πειραιά!
Αν θυμάμαι καλά ώρα αναχώρησης 08.00 και άφιξης 18.00

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ν. ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΗΣ αναχωρηση απο πειραια μαι φωτο αφιερωμενη στο γνωστο ως θεο της ραφηνας capten 4 που ειχε κανει καποτε ενα επεισοδιακο ταξιδι καποτε

----------


## moutsokwstas

> .              capten 4


  !!

----------


## meco

> .


  ?  ?

----------


## gtogias

Metropolis  Hong Kong      ( 2009):

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...php?lid=931494

----------


## heraklion

. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: (   30  43)
http://picasaweb.google.gr/lh/view?h...75647222565602

----------


## crow

K  30!

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

> 1619 , 1070   250   468 ..


        ?       4 ?

----------


## heraklion

.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/darylchapman/3657124838/
  Rocinante.

----------


## Rocinante

> .
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/darylchapman/3657124838/
>   Rocinante.


    .             .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> .
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/darylchapman/3657124838/
>   Rocinante.


      4 ,  ,         .     .      ?

----------


## heraklion

. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
http://www.vesseltracker.com/en/Gall...s-7215161.html

----------


## Apostolos

Μήπως χρησιμοποιούν την καδένα για να "πέφτουν" σε κάποιο ναύδετο?

----------


## NICK LESVOS

> Ακόμα μία άποψη απο εμένα... Είχα ταξιδέψει με το πλοίο Πειραιας Ηράκλειο και τούμπαλιν εκπαιδευτικό με το Ναυτικό Λύκειο και ήταν το 2ο πλοίο όπου έκανα τιμόνι  Προσωπικά εσωτερικά δέν μου άρεσε γιατί ήταν πολύ χαμηλοταβανο με άσχημη ψευδοροφή και παστωμένες ατελείωτες καμπίνες. ¶σε που το πήγαιναν βία 17 κόμβους...
> Η φώτο είναι απο το Θεόφιλος στης 18/04/1997
> Picture 285.jpg


 εισαι τυχεροσ Αποστολε εμενα σε 2 εκπαιδευτικα με το ναυτικο λυκειο μου ετυχε το candia ωραιο πλοιο αλλα παραπονο το ειχα να παω με την μινοαν ωστε να μπω στο ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΗΣ  Α ΡΕ ΤΥΧΕΡΕ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ν. ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΙS πρωινο δρομολογιο για ηρακλειο το καλοκαιρι του 1998

scan0043.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

Αριστοκρατικο βαπορι! :Smile: αν και η μετασκευη το χαλασε...ευχαριστουμε ΒΕΝ!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν το χαλασε το εφτιαξε!Γιατι αλλιως θα ειχε παει σε καμια φιλιπινα θα του ειχαν βαλει 18 εξωτερικες σκαλες και διαφορα αλλα και ισως να το βλεπαμε στην TV να κανει μπουρμπουληθρες.Εδω σωθηκε και απεκτησε και μεγαλο κυρος καθοτι οι μινωικες τοτε ηταν.....

----------


## Rocinante

Επειδη πριν απο κανα μηνα σε κατ ιδιαν συζητηση που ειχα με τον φιλο μου τον Vinman με ρωτησε για την τυχη του πλοιου να τον ενημερωσω οτι το πλοιο εκτελει κανονικα τα καθηκοντα του.Η μονη διαφορα ειναι οτι δεν ταξιδευει με σημαια Παναμα οπως ειχαμε δει σε παλαιοτερες φωτογραφιες αλλα πλεον με Kiribati.
Και επειδη οπως καταλαβα ο Μανωλης εχει ομορφες αναμνησεις απο αυτο το βαπορι και επειδη του αρεσουν τα ταξιδια οταν κανει το πολυδιαφημισμενο ταξιδι με το Aqua Jewel* παρεα με τον Leo που το εχει υποσχεθει* σκεφτηκα μηπως θελει να κανει και ενα ταξιακι Απω ανατολη.
Μανωλη να μην σε βοηθησω; Καλο ταξιδι. :Wink: 

*Conning Shipping Ltd*
Room 3603, 36/F.,
China Merchants Tower,
Shun Tak Centre,
168 Connaught Rd,
Central,
Hong Kong.
Tel (852) 2739-9977
Fax (852) 2723-0123
info@conningshipping.com

----------


## vinman

> Επειδη πριν απο κανα μηνα σε κατ ιδιαν συζητηση που ειχα με τον φιλο μου τον Vinman με ρωτησε για την τυχη του πλοιου να τον ενημερωσω οτι το πλοιο εκτελει κανονικα τα καθηκοντα του.Η μονη διαφορα ειναι οτι δεν ταξιδευει με σημαια Παναμα οπως ειχαμε δει σε παλαιοτερες φωτογραφιες αλλα πλεον με Kiribati.
> Και επειδη οπως καταλαβα ο Μανωλης εχει ομορφες αναμνησεις απο αυτο το βαπορι και επειδη του αρεσουν τα ταξιδια οταν κανει το πολυδιαφημισμενο ταξιδι με το Aqua Jewel* παρεα με τον Leo που το εχει υποσχεθει* σκεφτηκα μηπως θελει να κανει και ενα ταξιακι Απω ανατολη.
> Μανωλη να μην σε βοηθησω; Καλο ταξιδι.
> 
> *Conning Shipping Ltd*
> Room 3603, 36/F.,
> China Merchants Tower,
> Shun Tak Centre,
> 168 Connaught Rd,
> ...


Σε ευχαριστώ Αντώνη για τον κόπο σου να ψάξεις και να βρείς ένα αγαπημένο πλοίο που μόνο όμορφες αναμνήσεις μου φέρνει πάντα στο νού!!

----------


## olympiacos7

Oριστε λοιπον και το site http://www.metropolis-cruise.com/en/index.html με το βαπορα να ζει και να βασιλευει!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πραγματικα ενα πολυ ομορφο πλοιο με γλυκα χαρακτηριστικα... Αν και ειχα κανει το Πασχα του 1995, μικρο παιδακι τοτε, ταξιδι στο Ηρακλειο και πισω μαζι του δεν θυμαμαι πολλα. Απλα μου ειχε φανει τεραστιο σε σχεση με την Επτανησαρα που πηγαινα Κεφαλλονια. Θυμαμαι κυριως τις παρα πολλες καμπινες και το φανταστικο φαγητο στο self service. Την μια φορα παστιτσιο την αλλη μακαρονακι κοφτο με χταποδι. Πραγματικα καμια σχεση με οτι εχω φαει σε αλλο πλοιο πλην του Εξπρες Αθηνα το 2006 που ειχε απιστευτη κουζινα. Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω λοιπον ποια ηταν η εσωτερικη διαταξη των χωρων του, αν μπορουσε να παει 19 κομβους και απλα το πηγαιναν αργα μιας που ετσι κι αλλιως ηταν πιο γρηγορο απο τα Καντια-Ρεθυμνο ( προσπερασαμε το Καντια λιγο πριν το Ηρακλειο παροτι φυγαμε πιο αργα). Θα ειχε ενδιαφερον να μας μιλησει καποιος για το ταξιδεμα του. Με τοσο μεγαλη μετασκευη τη δουλευε καλα τη θαλασσα, ικανοποιητικα η μετρια; Τελος ηταν καλυτερο η χειροτερο σε αυτον τον τομεα με τα προγενεστερα του στη γραμμη του Ηρακλειου, Κνωσσος-Φαιστος; :Wink:

----------


## Tsikalos

δεν ήταν θεαματικά γρηγορότερο από τα Συγκεκριμένα πλοία που αναφέρεις. Σίγουρα δεν ήταν το ίδιο ευέλικτο και γρήγορο με το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ.
Είχε παρόμοια διάταξη με το ΚΙΝΓΚ ΜΙΝΩΣ (που το συμπαθούσα και λίγο περισσότερο για να είμαι ειλικρινής) και ικανοποιητικό ταξίδεμα -αν και δε μου χει τύχει απαγορευτικό. Το σαλόνι της Α'θέσης δεν είχε disco σε αντίθεση με το King Minos. Η τραπεζαρία ήταν κατά μήκος του διαδρόμου (εμένα δε μου άρεσε και τόσο αυτή η διάταξη) και αν θυμάμαι καλά είχε κι ένα μικρό σαλονάκι χαμηλά με εκείνα τα παιχνίδια με τα αρκουδάκια. Λιγάκι στενοί διάδρομοι για να χωρέσουν οι καμπίνες.
Ας με διορθώσει κάποιος αν έχω ξεχάσει κάτι.

----------


## Rocinante

Και βέβαια το πλοίο συνεχίζει τις κρουαζιέρες του εκεί μακρυά.
Φωτογραφία απο το Shipspotting.
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1699090

----------


## Express Pigasos

Εγω νομιζα οτι ηταν παντα αγκυροβολημενο...α ρε Καζαντζακη..το πρωτο πλοιο που ειχα μπει....  :Distrust:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

N.KAZATZAKIS εισερχομενο στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1995

newfilm (26).jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ενα απο το ομορφοτερα και πιο φινετσατα γιαπωνεζικα βαπορια. Το εφαγαν οι μεγαλομανιες και ο παραλογισμος των αρχων των '00s... Βαπορι που τουλαχιστον μεχρι σημερα θα μπορουσε να προσφερει παρα πολλα στη γραμμη του Ηρακλειου...  Ειχε ομορφη διακοσμιση ενω τα κρεβατια πρεπει να ξεπερνουσαν τα 1000, κριμα...

----------


## Appia_1978

Νιόνιο, 
οντως καταπληκτικά καράβια που θα μπορούσαν να προσφέρουν πάρα πολλά και σήμερα!
Μόνο, που ήταν εξαιρετικά χαμηλοτάβανα  :Wink:  Θυμάμαι, που κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι, χτυπούσα το κεφάλι μου σε ένα ταξίδι με το αδερφό του.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τα βαπορια συνηθως εχουν ωφελιμο υψος 2.10-2.20, αυτο ποσο ειχε βρε Μαρκο ή ποσο υψος εχεις εσυ;

----------


## Appia_1978

Αυτό είχε 1000 % λιγότερο. Είμαι 1,90 και μου έχει μείνει αξέχαστο το γεγονός, ότι ήμουν αναγκασμένος όλη την ώρα να σκύβω  :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μα καλα ποσο ηταν; Αυτο ειναι χοντρο προβλημα.

----------


## Apostolos

Απλά σήκωνες το χέρι σου και το βαζες στις γρίλιες της κεραμιδί ψευδοροφής ανάμεσα απ τα καλώδια!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το Ν.Καζαντζακης στο λιμανι του Πειραια τον Ιουλιο του 1994

_N.Kazantzakis Piraeus 1994.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ζωντανη και ιστορικη φωτο,κανενα απο τα πλοια που φαινονται δεν υπαρχει σημερα

----------


## Takerman

n kazantzakis3.jpgn kazantzakis1.jpgn kazantzakis2.jpg

Μερικές φωτό από τη θητεία του στο Hong Kong.

Photos: Robert Brink

----------


## Takerman

kazantzakis model.jpg

Μοντέλο του πλοίου από το site της Teikisen.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> kazantzakis model.jpg
> 
> Μοντέλο του πλοίου από το site της Teikisen.


Ο λοξός πρυμιός καταπέλτης όταν το έφεραν στο Πέραμα δεν υπήρχε. Φαίνεται σε κάποια  φάση στην Ιαπωνία αφαιρέθηκε κ δεν έκλεισαν την εσοχή :Surprised:  απλώς έβαλαν λαμαρίνα στο άνοιγμα...

----------


## lissos

> kazantzakis model.jpg
> 
> Μοντέλο του πλοίου από το site της Teikisen.


Εκπληκτικό! 
(αν και πιο πολύ φέρνει στο King Minos) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εκπληκτικό! 
> (αν και πιο πολύ φέρνει στο King Minos)


 Aπλώς το σουλούπι του Ν.ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΗΣ αλλοιώθηκε με την υπερκατασκευή πάνω από την γέφυρα κ τα πιό ψηλά φουγάρα.

----------


## Takerman

kazantzakis 1994.jpg

Σχεδόν 20 χρόνια πριν, παρέα με το Ρέθυμνον.

----------


## lissos

> Aπλώς το σουλούπι του Ν.ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΗΣ αλλοιώθηκε με την υπερκατασκευή πάνω από την γέφυρα κ τα πιό ψηλά φουγάρα.


Α εντάξει τότε! Απλά νόμιζα από την αρχή ότι οι τσιμινιέρες τους ήταν διαφορετικές. Του Βασιλιά, εκτός από πιο κοντές, ήταν και πιο κολλητές.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οι τσιμινιερες ηταν ακριβως ιδιες και στην ιδια αποσταση μεταξυ τους απλα στο Ν.Καζαντακης τις ειχαν ψηλωσει λιγο για να μην <εξαφανιζονται> απο την χτισμενη κοντρα γεφυρα που ερχοταν σχεδον στο υψος τους

----------


## lissos

A οκ, να σαι καλά για τη διευκρίνηση!

----------


## nikolasher

νομιζω οτι αυτη την υπερκατασκευη στην κοντρα γεφυρα αδικα την φτιαξαν . δεν την θυμαμαι ποτε μα ποτε να λειτουργει

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> νομιζω οτι αυτη την υπερκατασκευη στην κοντρα γεφυρα αδικα την φτιαξαν . δεν την θυμαμαι ποτε μα ποτε να λειτουργει


Aπό όσο ξέρω στην αρχή άφηναν τον κόσμο να πηγαίνει εκεί. Μετά  έγινε αυτό που έγινε κ σε άλλα καράβια. Μάλλον θα ενοχλούσε τους αξκούς που έμεναν από κάτω.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aυτο ξερω και εγω με αυτο που λεει για τις <κοντρα γεφυρες> ο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ.Και στο Μυτιληνη καποια στιγμη περιορισαν τον χωρο και στο ΝΑΙΑΣ 2 αλλα και στο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ δεν λειτουργησε ποτε αυτος ο χωρος που ηταν ιδιας φιλοσοφιας με ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΗΣ.Τωρα δεν ξερω αν στο εκ μετασκευης,και πιο χτισμενου απο το αδελφο ΚΙΝΓΚ ΜΙΝΩΣ, Ν.ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΗΣ ειχε και αλλα θεματα με 300 επιβατες εκει πανω οι οποιοι μπορει να πηγαιναν και μονο απο την μια μερια να δουν κατι και να σας πω μονο οτι 300 επιβατες χ 75 κιλα μας κανει 22,5 τονους

----------


## nikolasher

στο Λατω που ειναι στην ουσια το ιδιο πραγμα αλλα  σαν εσωτερικο σαλονι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα. τοτε θα μπορουσαν το κλεισουν και να το κανουν σαλονι και οχι οπως ειχαν τον κοσμο σαρδελοποιημενο (αξεχαστο ταξιδι χωρις να υπαρχει κρεβατι ουτε για δειγμα στο πατωμα σε μια γωνιτσα του σελφ σερβις)

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To N.Καζαντζακης  στο λιμανι του Πειραια τον Ιουλιο του 1994 

_N.Kazantzakis Piraeus 1994.jpg

----------


## Takerman

1995. Στον Σουηδό φωτογράφο είχε κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση τα μηδενικά μέτρα ασφαλείας των δυο μελών του πληρώματος στην τσιμινιέρα.

n kazantzakis tsiminiera 1994.jpg

----------


## crow

Μονο που αυτο ειναι το King Minos. :Wink:

----------


## Takerman

Για το Καζαντζάκης το ανέφερε ο Σουηδός. Εγώ για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν έχω την εμπειρία να ξεχωρίσω τα δυο καράβια από τις τσιμινιέρες. Τα είχα δει αρκετές φορές στον Πειραιά, δεν τα ταξίδεψα ποτέ. Οι admin ας μεταφέρουν το post στο αντίστοιχο θέμα.

----------


## Apostolos

Στο Ν. Καζατζάκης οι τσιμινιέρες ειναι αρκετά ψηλότερες απο το Κιγκ Μίνως.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εχω την εντυπωση οτι τα Κινγ Μινως ,Ν.Καζαντζακης ,Δαιδαλος δεν ειχαν καν σπριγκλερ παρολο που μετασκευαστηκαν εξ ολοκληρου

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εχω την εντυπωση οτι τα Κινγ Μινως ,Ν.Καζαντζακης ,Δαιδαλος δεν ειχαν καν σπριγκλερ παρολο που μετασκευαστηκαν εξ ολοκληρου


Έγινε τέτοιο πράγμα; Sprinklers έμπαιναν από την εποχή του Τυπάλδου.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Έγινε τέτοιο πράγμα; Sprinklers έμπαιναν από την εποχή του Τυπάλδου.



Και ομως φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ αν ανατρεξεις στην σελιδα 4 του θεματος μπορεις να δεις στα ποστ 37-40 με φωτο εσωτερικων χωρων οτι τα σπρινκλερ δεν υπαρχουν παρα μονο πυρανιχνευτες!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φρεσκοβαμμένο το πλοίο σε νέα χρώματα, μόλις πριν μία εβδομάδα στο Χονγκ Κονγκ βέβαια.

ShipSpotting.com

© JohnWH

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ξανακιτρινισε τοσα χρονια (13) στους κιτρινιαριδες...

----------


## nikolasher

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-n26kDTGXeU   να το θυμηθουμε λιγο

----------


## nikolasher

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4gKh7wkhjQ  το πλοιο εχει αλλαξει πολυ εσωτερικα

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραιο και υπερπολυτελες,σε ασιατικο ρυθμο, το εχουν φτιαξει μεσα και χωρις να φαινεται  ανομοιγενες , προφανως εχουν πεσει πολλα χρηματα γιατι τα υλικα που χρησιμοποιησαν δεν ειναι και φθηνα

----------


## nikolasher

στο πλοιο εχουν πεσει πολλα λεφτα και θα το θαυμαζουμε εστω απο μακρια για πολυ καιρο ακομα. συντομα και αλλα βιντεο απο την καριερα του εκει

----------


## lissos

Δωράκιιιι.
Καλοκαίρι 1999
Από το «μπαούλο»*, αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του nautilia.
nikolas.jpg

*(από έναν ξεχασμένο σκληρό δίσκο που έχει μέσα… τον «θησαυρό του μακαρίτη»!)

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Bαπορι καλο και σουπερ εκμεταλευσιμο...ας ειναι καλα τα κολπακια με τα χρηματιστηρια που εφαγαν αυτα τα βαπορια και εφεραν αυτα των 100 εκ us$ που ηταν η ταφοπλακα των μινωικων και αλλων εταιρειων που ακολουθησαν ιδιες τακτικες

----------


## lissos

Δωράκιιιι No2. και έχει και συνέχεια (γενικά...)

Από το «μπαούλο»...

nikolas2.jpg

----------


## crow

Ποσα χρονια εχετε να δειτε πλοιο σε τετοια κατασταση?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολλα δυστυχως crow...παλιοτερα και τα χειροτερα ακτοπλοικα απο θεμα συντηρησης εβγαιναν κουκλια μετα απο την ετησια ακινησια ακομα και των αδελφων Αγαπητου

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ν.ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΗΣ    αποπλους απο το λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1997

_N.Kazantzakis Piraeus 1997.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

Θα ήθελα να σημειώσω ότι  το Καζαντζάκης  το 89'  είχε  κάνει  ένα  έκτακτο   αγκώνα ως αντικαταστατης του king minos όταν  ήταν  η  ετησία  του :Fat:

----------


## BOBKING

ένα μικρο βίντεο από το εσωτερικό του πλοίου το 2000 δεν βλάπτει *Ταξίδι στη Κρήτη 2000 πηγή you tube*

----------


## naxos1

Δυστυχώς άσχημα νέα για το πλοίο........

The local passenger ship "Metropolis" has been out of service for more than a year. Recently she has been moved from shipyard to the anchorage at the northwest of Lamma Island. It is unknown that how many crew members are still living onboard

.13645092_1043442809072540_205480103786022468_n.jpg

Πηγή:https://www.facebook.com/HongKongCru...type=3&theater

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Ξ”Ο…ΟƒΟ„Ο…Ο‡ΟΟ‚ Ξ¬ΟƒΟ‡Ξ·ΞΌΞ± Ξ½Ξ*Ξ± Ξ³ΞΉΞ± Ο„ΞΏ Ο€Ξ»ΞΏΞ―ΞΏ........
> 
> The local passenger ship "Metropolis" has been out of service for more than a year. Recently she has been moved from shipyard to the anchorage at the northwest of Lamma Island. It is unknown that how many crew members are still living onboard
> 
> .13645092_1043442809072540_205480103786022468_n.jpg
> 
> Ξ*Ξ·Ξ³Ξ®:https://www.facebook.com/HongKongCru...type=3&theater


Πρόσφατη φωτογραφία του Metropolis  στο Χονγκ Κονγκ από το shipnostalgia.com τραβηγμένη τον περασμένο  Φεβρουάριο. Διακρίνονται αναμμένα φώτα στο εσωτερικό του.
Metropolis.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Διακρίνεται η γαλλική Φ/Γ VENDEMIAIRE.

----------


## nikolasher

https://nesharaku2.exblog.jp/23611910/  ισος κανω λαθος , αλλα νομιζω οτι ειναι αδελφο πλοιο

----------


## lissos

> https://nesharaku2.exblog.jp/23611910/  ισος κανω λαθος , αλλα νομιζω οτι ειναι αδελφο πλοιο


Κάνεις λάθος.
Είναι το ίδιο πλοίο!
Υπέροχη ανακάλυψη!  :Biggrin New:  :Encouragement:

----------


## nikolasher

https://buyee.jp/item/yahoo/auction/r168635452?lang=en deck plan απο την εποχη της νιωτης του

----------


## lissos

Μετά από σχεδόν 50 χρόνια ήρθε η ώρα σου για το τελευταίο ταξίδι.
Με το όνομα “Ropolis”.
Δεν με ταξίδεψες ποτέ, αλλά πάντα μου άρεσες.
Ήσουν σαν μια κοπέλα μας αρέσει αλλά ποτέ δεν γίνεται κάτι χαχαχα! :Hopelessness: 
Αντίο!

----------


## Ellinis

Όπως βλέπουμε το πλοίο ήδη είναι προσαραγμένο στο Αλανγκ, μετά από μισό σχεδόν αιώνα στις θάλασσες και έχοντας μάλλον ξεπεράσει και τις καλύτερες προβλέψεις των ναυπηγών του. 

139258139_1387651874907456_5350593450695284944_o.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Προχθεσινή φωτογραφία με το πλοίο ολόκληρο ακόμη και στο φόντο τα δυο κρουαζιερόπλοια της CMV   :Sad: 

143846281_2794786054092712_1433281208798068404_n.jpg
πηγη

----------

